# Gordon Clark's Commentary on the WCF



## Reformed Thomist (Dec 28, 2009)

Thoughts?

Amazon.com: What Do Presbyterians Believe?: The Westminster Confession: Yesterday and Today (9780875521688): Gordon H. Clark: Books


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Dec 28, 2009)

I enjoy Gordon Clark's works, but this is not one of his best. If you're looking for a good commentary on the Confession I would recommend Robert Shaw. Plus, It's in the "right" version of the Confession.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 29, 2009)

Rev. Todd Ruddell said:


> I enjoy Gordon Clark's works, but this is not one of his best. If you're looking for a good commentary on the Confession I would recommend Robert Shaw. Plus, It's in the "right" version of the Confession.


Indeed. See here.

AMR


----------

